# Beastcub just posted this on DA and I thought all y'all FC-Goers should read it.



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 23, 2011)

LINK

Yeah, do what she said and just ignore them.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2011)

If it's the WBC, make sure you:

Do not touch the protesters.
Stay a good distance away from them.
If you have to have a sign, make sure it does not belittle them and/or their organization.


----------



## GingerM (Dec 23, 2011)

Counter-protest them - if they have signs reading "God hates furries" or similar, then see if some con-goers would be willing to spend an hour or so counter-protesting with signs like "God hates haters" or "Let's just hug!"  Ideally, some of the counter-protesters should be 'suiters. Though I also like the idea mentioned in the DA post; the con rents a moving van for the weekend and parks it to block view of the haters. Maybe have a rope-line with two signs "This way to the con" pointing to the entrance, and "That way to the haters" pointing to the protesters.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2011)

GingerM said:


> Counter-protest them - if they have signs reading "God hates furries" or similar, then see if some con-goers would be willing to spend an hour or so counter-protesting with signs like "God hates haters" or "Let's just hug!"  Ideally, some of the counter-protesters should be 'suiters. Though I also like the idea mentioned in the DA post; the con rents a moving van for the weekend and parks it to block view of the haters. Maybe have a rope-line with two signs "This way to the con" pointing to the entrance, and "That way to the haters" pointing to the protesters.



Or have the fursuit parade ending outside infront of them to block their view.


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, wouldn't be a furry convention without haters, right?

Although they're just protesting having fun, not necessarily furries.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 23, 2011)

I just have this terrible image in my head of red paint chucked onto a fursuit.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 23, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Fundies make everything more fun.


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 23, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I just have this terrible image in my head of red paint chucked onto a fursuit.



"Fur is murder, man!"

"THIS ISN'T EVEN REAL!"


----------



## thewall (Dec 23, 2011)

This reminds me of a post on one of my submissions on DA.  Some jerk posted a comment saying, "yiff in hell, motherfucker."  I didn't try to defend the fandom, I just responded with a simple "lol".  I also harassed the guy with comments like "I think you need a hug" and "Can't we be friends?" until he blocked me.  I didn't even have to block him, he blocked me.  X3


----------



## Lobar (Dec 23, 2011)

Join in with some fun signs of your own, such as "GOD HATES COTTON-WOOL BLENDS (Lev 19:19)"


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I just have this terrible image in my head of red paint chucked onto a fursuit.


I'd actually want to see them try something like that and wind up getting sued for damages.
Imagine what would happen if they ruined one of the mlp fursuits(considering how much they were bought for)?


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I would break my peace if they ruined a suit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> I think I would break my peace if they ruined a suit.


If they ruin a suit they'll get sued and I can't wait until the wbc oversteps and winds up getting sued.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 24, 2011)

I dunno if it is the WBC though, but I would LOVE to see them get what is coming to them.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd actually want to see them try something like that and wind up getting sued for damages.
> Imagine what would happen if they ruined one of the mlp fursuits(considering how much they were bought for)?


I dunno how much the MLP suits were. I do know that if I had to replace my onefurall suit I would flip the fuck out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I dunno how much the MLP suits were. I do know that if I had to replace my onefurall suit I would flip the fuck out.


5k I think.
Everyone in the fandom should save five dollars so that if they do something and they do ruin a suit we can all at once give the victim five dollars for them to hire a badass lawyer to sue the shit out of the protesters.
I have a feeling the wbc doesn't know how expensive a fursuit is so I have a feeling they are going to do something.
So yeah, I don't care what kind of person the victim may be or even if he might run off with the money, cause the chance to see the wbc get raped in court is worth it.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, talk about not having a life... So is this WBC for sure? Or some other group of nuts?


----------



## Onnes (Dec 24, 2011)

The WBC won't do anything illegal. Their head father guy is a lawyer, and the WBC gets its funding from taunting others into violating the group's civil rights and then suing. You should either ignore them or make fun of them, but you absolutely do not have to worry about them doing anything illegal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

Onnes said:


> The WBC won't do anything illegal. Their head father guy is a lawyer, and the WBC gets its funding from taunting others into violating the group's civil rights and then suing. You should either ignore them or make fun of them, but you absolutely do not have to worry about them doing anything illegal.


Sorry, I'm just waiting for the day they screw up do something stupid.


Not-a-DJ said:


> Wow, talk about not having a life... So is this WBC for sure? Or some other group of nuts?


It's the wbc motif so there's a extremely high chance it's them.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 25, 2011)

Not-a-DJ said:


> Wow, talk about not having a life...



You see, this is a convention wherein-


Not-a-DJ said:


> So is this WBC for sure? Or some other group of nuts?


Oh, wait, you were talking about the protestors. My bad.

As Zeke warned, be very careful if you are attending, and keep an eye on fellow con-goers. WBC's schtick is getting someone riled up enough that they do something bad (throw things at the WBC crowd, pick a fight, slash tires, or so on), and then pressing charges. If any friends of yours / con-goers look like they're going to show those "Hateful Mundanes" a lesson, pull them back and make sure what they're about to do is _not_ going to land a lawsuit in anyone's lap (unless, of course, said lap is the WBC's, then by all means throw lawsuits aplenty at them). If it is, do _not_ let them go through with it unless you're already prepared to jump a sinking ship.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 27, 2011)

Matthew 7:1 NKJV. "Judge not, that you be not judged."

I'm a christian. Those are turds.


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 28, 2011)

I was reading this on FA and noted somebody suggested just sending 2 and Kage out with a bullhorn.  I'd pay to see that.


----------



## morphology (Dec 30, 2011)

I know it's inevitable that folks are going to make signs of their own, but in all seriousness, just ignore them.  _Do not counterprotest.  _

Every year they come to Kansas University to do their little song and dance in order to attempt to anger the over-excitable students.  And every year a bunch of folks fall for the bait and counter-protest and it gets on the news.  Believe it or not, when people ignore them, they pack up into their van and leave after about 5 minutes.  If a whole bunch of furs go running up with their signs to counter, you are just feeding the flames and attracting more media attention.  But why am I even mentioning this, because I can guarantee that a ton of furries will give in to their attention-whore tendencies and provoke them because _ohmigod they are sensationalist and homophobic and *they have signs*_ _and I'll be such a crusader for gay rights!_  And then the media is going to do an evening segment of "Fundies vs. Furs" or whatnot and start the shit cycle all over again.

The WBC is a joke that has gone on for far too long.  Just ignore them.  If people want someone to really protest against, protest the National Organization for Marriage or Focus on the Family or folks that are actually preventing gay rights, not some inbred backwater church.

EDIT: Worrying about fursuit getting damaged: There is no way they will do that.  These folks are irritating, but they are definitely savvy.  And they've had experiences with cosplayers at SDCC.  Plus, anyone with two brain cells to rub together can determine that a full-body costume is expensive.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 30, 2011)

I still like the idea of starting a pledge. For every hour they protest people pledge money. Add it all together and send them a well worded letter informing them that the proceeds would go to some charity directly against their cause.
win win. 
I dunno if anyone has done this yet though.


----------



## morphology (Dec 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I still like the idea of starting a pledge. For every hour they protest people pledge money. Add it all together and send them a well worded letter informing them that the proceeds would go to some charity directly against their cause.
> win win.
> I dunno if anyone has done this yet though.



Someone does a fundraiser every time they protest.  It's pretty much a given.  If you absolutely must raise funds from them being there, do it discreetly.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Of_2ykZpQ&list=FL3JXSOUkJuccjJ5gywupxBg&index=10&feature=plpp_video
This guy did exactly what you're talking about a while back. They set up across the street from WBC and took donations for various LGBT, human rights, and veterans groups. They sent all the donations in under the WBC name. XD Though I have to say I don't agree with his "ignoring something won't change it" ideal. If you ignore them they /will/ leave. Their whole aim is to draw as much media attention as possible. And media attention comes from passersby getting riled by them and fighting back.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 4, 2012)

Just a note, no, this is not the WBC. 

Your best bet is to ignore these guys. They do anything, there'll be witnesses. They won't. They know the game too well - it's the one they're trying to get people to play.

They're not after furries, or having fun. They are Chri$tian$ who are out to make a buck, using their religion as a hypocritical cover.


----------

